# LET ME SEE YOUR WARFACE!!!!



## johnandjade (Sep 15, 2017)

we all should give out a war cry accompanied by a warface now and
then, so let's have some fun! 


OOOHHHHHRRRAAHHHH!!!


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## johnandjade (Sep 15, 2017)

this a a 'sceam therapy' warface after a busy week.


----------



## wellington (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## johnandjade (Sep 15, 2017)

wellington said:


> View attachment 218325




awesome!!!! fankoo


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 15, 2017)

this is the first picture i've taken with my new kindle. i hope i haven't broken it. my arm wasn't long enough to show my growling mouth, sorry.


----------



## bouaboua (Sep 15, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 218337
> 
> 
> this is the first picture i've taken with my new kindle. i hope i haven't broken it.


Hmmmmmm.....Where is Yvonne??


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 15, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 218337
> 
> 
> this is the first picture i've taken with my new kindle. i hope i haven't broken it. my arm wasn't long enough to show my growling mouth, sorry.




oooohhhhraaahhh!!!!


----------



## harris (Sep 18, 2017)

"WAR DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANCE"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 18, 2017)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 218618



*YIPES!!!!*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 18, 2017)

And Zak's as well.
@Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 18, 2017)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And Zak's as well.
> @Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis
> View attachment 218621



Aw, he's not scary at all. He has beautiful, kind-looking eyes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 18, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> Aw, he's not scary at all. He has beautiful, kind-looking eyes.


And I don't?


----------

